

ZenQuery is now open source - BjoernKW
http://wilmsmann.fullmontty.com/2014/12/20/zenquery-is-now-open-source/

======
tomcam
This is a neat idea, with lots of clean source code. First off, sorry it
didn't work out as a business. Agree with you that it has a place in the
enterprise, and that marketing to the enterprise is a huge job.

I would very much like a demo or two or at least working endpoints backed by a
little data (the ones at
[https://github.com/BjoernKW/ZenQuery#formats](https://github.com/BjoernKW/ZenQuery#formats)
don't work); unfortunately like many of us I don't have as much time as I'd
like to delve into the code w/out examples.

